# Eurovision 2013



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Θα είναι άραγε το 2013 η χρονιά που θα μείνουμε μόνοι μας έξω από τη διοργάνωση;

Προς το παρόν, ας δούμε τι κάνουν οι άλλοι: οι Ελβετοί διάλεξαν το τραγούδι τους. Θα στείλουν στη Σουηδία (στο Μάλμε) την μπάντα του Στρατού Σωτηρίας (που όμως θα πρέπει, διαβάζω, να αλλάξει το όνομά της λόγω των κανόνων της Eurovision). Ο κυριούλης που αναδύεται πρώτος στο βίντεο είναι ο 94χρονος μπασίστας του συγκροτήματος.

*Heilsarmee: You and Me*







http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231227231
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heilsarmee


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 19, 2012)

Το άσμα αυτό ανήκει 100% στο λεγόμενο "χριστιανικό ροκ".


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Το άσμα αυτό ανήκει 100% στο λεγόμενο "χριστιανικό ροκ".



And now, let us praise our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. Amen. :inno:

Βρε, μπας να στέλναμε τους παπαροκάδες, που είναι και πιο δυναμικοί; Σκεψ σκεψ:huh:

ΥΓ. Ωραίες σκάλες!
ΥΓ2. Η Τουρκία δεν θα συμμετάσχει. Θεωρεί άδικο τον τρόπο βαθμολόγησης. Εμείς μάλλον θα συμμετάσχουμε. Βρήκαμε χορηγό.  

να τρολάρω κι άλλο ή φτάνει τόσο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Το άσμα αυτό ανήκει 100% στο λεγόμενο "χριστιανικό ροκ".



Μου έκλεψες το σχόλιό μου.:laugh:

Ωραίο είναι το κομμάτι μουσικά. Το ρεφραίν του μού θυμίζει λίγο τις κόρνες από το πρελούδιο του _Gadfly Suite_ του Σοστακόβιτς (στο 3:00 περίπου είναι οι κόρνες). Μην ρωτήσετε τι σχέση έχει, μού το θυμίζει ρυθμικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Ακούγεται χαρούμενο. 
Επειδή δεν το άκουσα όλοκληρο, αυτό μας έλειπε, αναφέρει πουθενά _τον Ιησού_; 
Επίσης, θα φοράνε τις στολές στον τελικό; Αν ναι, προτείνω να αποσυρθεί η Ελλάδα σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τη θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα. Ή να στείλουμε βυζαντινή χορωδία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Όχι, δεν αναφέρει τον Ιησού. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έστελναν ποτέ τέτοιο τραγούδι και γενικά οι οργανώσεις τέτοιου τύπου προσεγγίζουν τον κόσμο περισσότερο φιλοσοφικά παρά θρησκευτικά, πόσο μάλλον που μιλάμε για Eurovision.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς φιλοσοφία, πάντως αυτοί είναι Μεθοδιστές, δεν είναι τίποτα περίεργο. Αλλά η συμμετοχή τους και μόνο είναι μεγάλη διαφήμιση γι'αυτούς.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εμείς μάλλον θα συμμετάσχουμε. Βρήκαμε χορηγό.


Αληθεύει δλδ πως χορηγός θα 'ναι το MAD; Το ίδιο εκείνο MAD που δεν πληρώνει τους εργαζομένους του;
http://www.artsandthecity.gr/article/Diamarturia_apliroton_ergazomenon_sta_brabeia_MAD/3904/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

Στο MAD TV ανατίθεται η ελληνική συμμετοχή στη Eurovision (Από τα Νέα)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Ενημέρωση: http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231234085

Από τα τραγούδια που είναι υποψήφια για τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας στη Eurovision 2013, νομίζω ότι θα προκριθεί αυτή η απομίμηση του προπέρσινου γερμανικού τραγουδιού (One Last Kiss, Θωμαή Απέργη). 












Από την άλλη, αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι βρισκόμαστε στον κόσμο μας, το παρακάτω (Alcohol is Free, Koza Mostra και Αγάθωνας Ιακωβίδης) θα ήταν εύστοχη επιλογή:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

Το δεύτερο κλάσεις ανώτερο του πρώτου. Το γερμανικό που λες, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, είναι το αντιπροπέρσινο (2010), όχι το πρoπέρσινο. Πάντως και το πρώτο δείχνει πως επιτέλους μάθαμε ότι τραγούδια στην αγγλική πρέπει να ερμηνεύονται από άτομα που ξέρουν να προφέρουν κάποια μορφή αγγλικής γλώσσας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ενημέρωση: http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231234085
> 
> Από τα τραγούδια που είναι υποψήφια για τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας στη Eurovision 2013, νομίζω ότι θα προκριθεί αυτή η απομίμηση του προπέρσινου γερμανικού τραγουδιού (One Last Kiss, Θωμαή Απέργη).
> [...]Από την άλλη, αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι βρισκόμαστε στον κόσμο μας, το παρακάτω (Alcohol is Free, Koza Mostra και Αγάθωνας Ιακωβίδης) θα ήταν εύστοχη επιλογή.



Αμ το 'λεγε ο Εάριον πριν από δυο μήνες (κι έχω ήδη δώσει το ντουζ πουάν μου):



Earion said:


> Μα καλά, ξεμύτισε στον αέρα τραγουδάκι καλοκαιρινής διάθεσης, αγγλόφωνο, ελληνικής κατασκευής, από τραγουδίστρια που το λιγότερο που μπορεί να πει κανείς γι’ αυτήν είναι ότι έχει καλή φωνή, και τόσον καιρό με αφήνετε ανενημέρωτο; Μιλάμε για μουσική χωρίς μπουζούκια, ακόμα καλύτερα με στιλ που δεν προέρχεται ή δεν σηκώνει μπουζούκια, στιλ ανάλαφρο, ιντερνάσιοναλ μεντιτεράνεαν να το πω μ’ ένα λόγο, που μπορεί να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς στα λογής λογής ΕμΤιβί του πλανήτη. Το τραγούδι λέγεται...
> 
> _What's Your Name (Μια Βραδιά) _
> 
> ...



Και στην αντίστροφη El > En > El:







Το δεύτερο, που μου θυμίζει πολύ τους Gogol Bordello (και γιουροβιζιονικώς τους γείτονες Athena), θα το έλεγα και _ρεμπεσκά_, παρότι με τέτοιο τίτλο και στίχους μάλλον στον ρεμπεσκέ παραπέμπει (τη χάρη την έχουμε, τ' όνομα μάς έχει βγει, ας το επενδύσουμε και μουσικά). Are they _For Real?_ 
Ανδροφθαλμόλουτρο όμως θα έχει το πρώτο, ενώ στο δεύτερο τι να δεις, τους καροφουστάδες Σκωτοέλληνες ή τη μουστάκα του Αγάθωνα;  Και πού είπαμε πως είναι τζάμπα τα ξίδια, που μου θέτε και ταξίδια στας Ευρώπας, ρε παιδιά;


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2013)

Λοιπόν ελάτε να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά, έτσι; Αρχίζω δηλώνοντας ότι τρέφω μεγάλο σεβασμό στον Αγάθωνα και ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σε ό,τι αντιπροσωπεύει. Αλλά ο Αγάθωνας είναι αυτός που είναι, και πιο πέρα δεν μπορεί να πάει. Τι είναι το ζητούμενο εδώ; Να το πάρουμε σημειολογικά. Τι εικόνα προβάλλουμε και τι θέλουμε να προβάλλουμε; Συζητούμε έχοντας όλοι μας πλήρη γνώση του τι είναι το «πανηγυράκι» της Γιουροβίζιον, ωραία; Για σκεφτείτε τι περιμένουν να δουν εκεί από τη μπατιρημένη Ελλάδα; Μια μπάντα βαλκανικών διαστάσεων που εκπέμπει για μυριοστή φορά το μύθο του ελληνικού γλεντιού; Να δικαιωθούν όλοι εκείνοι που μας βρίζουνε ότι τρώμε τα λεφτά στα ξεφαντώματα; Εγώ λέω να δείξουμε μια πραγματικά όμορφη κοπελιά με πραγματικά όμορφη φωνή και αξιοπρεπές ιντερνάσιοναλ στάιλ --που έλεγα και προηγουμένως. Και να λέμε και την αλήθεια, ομορφότερη είναι από την Παπαρίζου, το τραγουδάκι της συγκριτικά καλύτερο από εκείνης, γιατί να μην έχει τις ίδιες πιθανότητες; Εντάξει, δεν υποστηρίζω ότι θα συμπληρώσει ως ελληνικό προϊόν το ζεύγος Νάνα Μούσχουρη--Βίκη Λέανδρος --τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Αλλά καταλάβατε πού ρίχνω την ψήφο μου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Το δεύτερο ψηφίζω και με τα δύο χέρια. 
Πέρα από το ότι δεν είναι άσχημο τραγουδάκι, έχει δυνατότητες για τσιμπουροτράγουδο και ανήκει στην κατηγορία _Γιουροβίζιον δεν σε παίρνω στα σοβαρά_, κατηγορία που έχει προσφέρει στιγμές γέλιου σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Εντωμεταξύ θα μας δούνε οι Ευρωπαίοι και θα πούνε πάει, αυτοί λαλήσανε από τη λιτότητα, διαγράψτε κάνα χρέος τους να έρθουν στα συγκαλά τους. Βεβαίως μπορεί να ακούσει καμιά τρόικα ότι το οινόπνευμα είναι δωρεάν και να να πει να το φορολογήσουμε κι αυτό, αλλά θα κερδίσουμε ψήφους από τους εξής:
Όλους τους υπερβόρειους και τους ρώσους και τους αγγλοσάξονες μόλις ακούσουν για δωρεάν ποτά (και θα αυξηθεί και το τουριστικό ρεύμα προς Ελλάδα). 
Αγγλία στο τσεπάκι, Σκωτία στο τσεπάκι. 
Τουρκία γιατί θα δουν μπαγλαμά και θα ξετρελαθούν. 
Λοιπό ανατολικό μπλοκ λόγω διπλοπενιάς και τριπλοπενιάς. 
Οι οπαδοί του σκά, όπως είπε κι ο Δαεμάνος. 
Και τέλος, οι αδελφοί Κύπριοι θα μπορούν να μας εκδικηθούν γιατί τους καταστρέψαμε οικονομικά και να φανεί ότι απλώς έχουν υψηλά μουσικά κριτήρια.

ΥΓ Ας βάλουν και δυο ημίγυμνες με ένα ντέφι να χτυπιούνται στο βάθος και λύνεται το πρόβλημα του οφθαλμόλουτρου για τους κυρίους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Εάριε, σοβαρά τώρα.
Το τραγούδι δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, το στυλ τζαζέ γρήγορo νούμερο με ιμιτασιόν μαύρη βραχνή φωνή είναι χιλιοπαιγμένο. Και θα διαφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή στα περί προφοράς. Είναι καλύτερη από πολλούς, αλλά και πάλι τους μισούς στίχους δεν τους καταλαβαίνω. Ίσως γιατί προσπαθεί να ακουστεί βραχνή και χάνει την άρθρωση (στο άλλο στα ελληνικά δεν είναι βραχνή). επίσης τι εικόνα δείχνει; Ότι μας πληρώνουν κι εμείς το ρίχνουμε στο χορό και το τραγούδι, και μάλιστα με εισαγωγής μουσική και εισαγωγής χορό. 

Από τη στιγμή που η ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να ξοδέψει για την προώθηση, ελπίδες δεν υπάρχουν για θέση ψηλά ακόμα κι αν στείλουμε το καλύτερο τραγούδι του κόσμου. Η Παπαρίζου, μια που την αναφέρεις, είχε πάει σε όλες σχεδόν τις χώρες της Γιουροβίζιον (είχε έρθει και Λονδίνο και ήταν η μόνη φορά που ήρθε Έλληνας τραγουδιστής εδώ και πήγαινε το μάρκετινγκ σύννεφο). Ο Ρουβάς είχε πάει σε κάμποσες, αλλά όχι όλες, για να συγκρίνεις.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
Μας βλέπω να χωριζόμαστε σε δύο στρατόπεδα, τους γιουροβιζιονιστές με έμφαση στο κλασικό Euro- από τη μια (σαχλοβίζιον), και τους γιουρεβιζιονιστές με έμφαση στο ρεβίζιον και το «δεν σας παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά» από την άλλη (γελωβίζιον). Εγώ είμαι με τους σκέτους βιζιονιστές, με έμφαση στο βίζιον (ή βύζιον, διαλέξτε ποια μεταγραφή σάς ταιριάζει καλύτερα εδώ).  
Αλλά χωρίς euro, πού πας, ρε Καραμίχαλε, τη σήμερον ημέρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2013)

Παρεξήγησες SBE, δεν είπα ότι η προφορά της είναι άψογη, είπα ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερη από των προηγούμενων (και προφέρει International English, ουσιαστικά). Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ απολύτως.

Επιπροσθέτως, πιστεύω ότι η Γιουροβίζιον χρειάζεται άμεσα μια ανανέωση σε πολλά πράγματα και πρώτα απ' όλα στο όριο διάρκειας των τραγουδιών. Η διάρκεια πρέπει να κατέβει στα δύο, το πολύ δυόμιση, λεπτά. Η πλειονότητα των τραγουδιών είναι βαρετά κι επαναλαμβανόμενα, με πολύ κλισέ τεμάχια (κουπλέ, γέφυρες, κτλ). Είναι τόσο στάνταρ που ξέρεις πού θα είναι το σόλο, πώς θα γίνει η είσοδος, πότε θα ανέβει η οκτάβα, πώς θα κλείσει. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν αντέχεται για 50 τραγούδια. Αν ήταν δίλεπτα θα ήταν συμπαθητικά, αρκετά απ' αυτά.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 13, 2013)

Περί Θωμαής: μου λένε ότι, όταν τη ρώτησαν σε κάποια εκπομπή αν το όνομά της είναι _Θωμαΐς_ ή _Θωμαή_, απάντησε ότι το έκανε _Θωμαή_ γιατί δεν αντέχει να ακούει _της Θωμαΐς_ και _την Θωμαΐς_. Ειλικρινά συγκινήθηκα μ' αυτό και της δίνω ντουζ πουάν από τώρα! :-D :-D


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Άμα το είχε κάνει Θωμαϊδα θα της έδινα 13.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Πείτε καμιά κουβέντα. Χάνουμε διοργανώσεις. Τη Δευτέρα έγινε η παρουσίαση των τραγουδιών για τη Eurovision και διάλεξαν τελικά το βαλκανοτράγουδο των Koza Mostra με τον Αγάθωνα. 

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231235977


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2013)

Τα ταρτανοφόρα κιλτάκια είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της βαλκανιάς;
Θα σηκωθεί ο Μπρέιβχαρτ από τον τάφο να μας κοπανήσει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Εννοείς ότι ο ήχος που άκουγες σού θύμιζε Σκοτία; Θα σε βαράνε ο Μπρέιβχαρτ και ο Κουστουρίτσα μαζί!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Το τραγούδι σας άρεσε; Εμένα ναι. Αν και προτιμούσα τη Θωμαή - που μου θυμίζει βεβαίως Caro Emerald, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα, και ωραίο και πρωτότυπο κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2013)

Όχι βέβαια, Νίκελ, δεν μιλάω για τη μουσική, για τα κιλτάκια λέω. Τις φουστίτσες, τις φουστανελίτσες. Που μάλιστα έχουν και ταρτάνικο σχεδιάκι, που όπως όλα τα ταρτανάκια, ανήκει σε κάποια σκωτσέζικη φάρα (ετούτο εδώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιανής ακριβώς φάρας είναι).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όχι βέβαια, Νίκελ, δεν μιλάω για τη μουσική, για τα κιλτάκια λέω. Τις φουστίτσες, τις φουστανελίτσες. Που μάλιστα έχουν και ταρτάνικο σχεδιάκι, που όπως όλα τα ταρτανάκια, ανήκει σε κάποια σκωτσέζικη φάρα (ετούτο εδώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιανής ακριβώς φάρας είναι).



Της Μακ Καρό Φουστανέλαν. Από τα Χάι Χούι Λόουλαντς.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> (ετούτο εδώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιανής ακριβώς φάρας είναι).



Νταγκλας, από τα πιο συνηθισμένα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 20, 2013)

Το ότι η χώρα με τους περισσότερους θανάτους από τροχαία στην Ευρώπη (ή κάτι τέτοιο κακό) στέλνει στη γιουροβίζιον ένα τραγούδι που εξυμνεί το DUI δεν το παρατήρησε κανείς, ε;


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2013)

Εύγε, SBE! Αλλά πες το πιο προσεκτικά: Δούγλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Το ότι η χώρα με τους περισσότερους θανάτους από τροχαία στην Ευρώπη (ή κάτι τέτοιο κακό) στέλνει στη γιουροβίζιον ένα τραγούδι που εξυμνεί το DUI δεν το παρατήρησε κανείς, ε;



Αυτό που λες είναι άδικο. Η Ελλάδα έχει μειώσει τους θανάτους από τροχαία κατά 65%, περίπου, από το 1990 (κατά πολύ περισσότερο αν υπολογίσουμε το ποσοστό με βάση τα χλμ/επιβάτη). Απλά η κεντρική, δυτική και βόρεια Ευρώπη κατέβασε τα δικά της ποσοστά πολύ περισσότερο. Σε έναν μεγάλο βαθμό, τα ατυχήματα στην Ελλάδα αφορούν το οδόστρωμα και κακή σήμανση, δεν είναι όλα αλκοόλ και ταχύτητα. Αυτό μπορεί κανείς να το καταλάβει από το ποσοστό των ατυχημάτων ανά χώρα. Χώρες όπως η Γερμανία και η Ιταλία, έχουν κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο αριθμό ατυχημάτων όπου έχουμε τραυματισμούς (η Γερμανία έχει 290,000 ατυχήματα με τραυματισμούς, η Ελλάδα μόλις 15,000, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η Γερμανία έχει πάνω από διπλάσιο αριθμό τέτοιων ατυχημάτων).

Πηγή: Eurostat.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εύγε, SBE! Αλλά πες το πιο προσεκτικά: Δούγλας.



Σωστό;. 
Κι έτσι το άσμα συνταιριάζει το νέο με το παλιό της ελληνικής παράδοσης (και το μουστάκι ντούγκλα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εύγε, SBE! Αλλά πες το πιο προσεκτικά: Δούγλας.



Kαι, είσαι και πιο κοντά στη σκωτσέζικη προφορά. Dùbhghlas που λέει προφέρεται duːɣləs και σημαίνει μαύρο ρυάκι (το πρώτο συνθετικό το έχει και το Δουβλίνο, Dubhlinn, μαύρη συμβολή, εννοεί των ποταμών της περιοχής).


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Kαι, είσαι και πιο κοντά στη σκωτσέζικη προφορά. Dùbhghlas που λέει προφέρεται duːɣləs και σημαίνει μαύρο ρυάκι (το πρώτο συνθετικό το έχει και το Δουβλίνο, Dubhlinn, μαύρη συμβολή, εννοεί των ποταμών της περιοχής).


 
Dirty Old Town - *Black* Rebel Motorcycle Club






Καραοφτόπικ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 21, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πούμε και ότι χορηγός της ελληνικής συμμετοχής είναι μια επιχείρηση με οφειλές δεδουλευμένων σε απολυμένους εργαζόμενους (Μετρόπολις) και οφειλές στο δημόσιο. Και τα ΜΜΕ γαργάρα...Ό,τι και να πούμε μετά είναι λίγο...Εδώ, και εδώ

ΥΓ: Έπρεπε να στείλουν τραγούδιο με αυτούς τους στίχους:
«Της Eurovision είμαστε εμείς οι χορηγοί, άνεργοι απλήρωτοι όλοι απ’ τον Κουρή»
«Πίσω από τα φώτα, πίσω απ’ τα βραβεία, απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι φτώχεια κι ανεργία»
«Απλήρωτη εργασία, φτώχεια κι ανεργία, αυτά είναι τα βραβεία μας απ’ την εργοδοσία»
«Να κάνεις φιέστες ξέρεις και Eurovision πας, Κουρή δώσε μας τώρα αυτά που μας χρωστάς»


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 21, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Το ότι η χώρα με τους περισσότερους θανάτους από τροχαία στην Ευρώπη (ή κάτι τέτοιο κακό) στέλνει στη γιουροβίζιον ένα τραγούδι που εξυμνεί το DUI δεν το παρατήρησε κανείς, ε;



«H Οδύσσεια του μεθυσμένου οδηγού»… στο δρόμο για τη Eurovision.


> Alcohol is Free, ό τίτλος του τραγουδιού (και ο μονος αγγλόφωνος «στίχος») δεν τέθηκε πτροφανως τυχαία: όχι μόνο πρέπει να υπενθυμίζουμε ότι δεν είμαστε μουσουλμανική χώρα αλλά και να διατυμπανίζουμε πως είμαστε και παραμένουμε προορισμός αλκοτουρισμού. Το τραγουδάκι στοχεύει ακριβώς εκεί: στον ευγενή τουρισμό με προοορισμό τα Μάλια (Κρήτη), το Καλαμάκι (Ρόδο), το Λαγανά (Ζάκυνθος) όλους τους τόπους για τους οποίους η Ελλάδα διαφημίζεται σαν η χώρα με τα πιο φτηνά ποτά, όλους τους πελάτες του περίφημου all inclusive οπου το free μεταφράζεται και απεριόριστο. Τον κόσμο που μέσα σ αυτό το βαθύ αίσθημα ελευθερίας καβαλάει μια «γουρούνα» και σκοτώνει ή σκοτώνεται. *http://sostegr.wordpress.com/2013/02/19/h-h-οδύσσεια-του-μεθυσμένου-οδηγού-στ/*


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Το Φαληράκι στη Ρόδο, όχι Καλαμάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πούμε και ότι χορηγός της ελληνικής συμμετοχής είναι μια επιχείρηση με οφειλές δεδουλευμένων σε απολυμένους εργαζόμενους (Μετρόπολις) και οφειλές στο δημόσιο. Και τα ΜΜΕ γαργάρα...Ό,τι και να πούμε μετά είναι λίγο...Εδώ, και εδώ
> 
> ΥΓ: Έπρεπε να στείλουν τραγούδιο με αυτούς τους στίχους:
> «Της Eurovision είμαστε εμείς οι χορηγοί, άνεργοι απλήρωτοι όλοι απ’ τον Κουρή»
> ...


Και εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12690-Eurovision-2013&p=171621&viewfull=1#post171621


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Γι' αυτόν τον Κουρή μιλάμε ή για κάποιον άλλο;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Ναι, για αυτόν φυσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πούμε και ότι χορηγός της ελληνικής συμμετοχής είναι μια επιχείρηση με οφειλές δεδουλευμένων σε απολυμένους εργαζόμενους (Μετρόπολις) και οφειλές στο δημόσιο. Και τα ΜΜΕ γαργάρα...Ό,τι και να πούμε μετά είναι λίγο...Εδώ, και εδώ


Όχι όλα τα ΜΜΕ γαργάρα, τα κανάλια της τηλεόρασης. Και κυρίως της κρατικής, ξέρετε ντε, αυτής με τις κόρες υφυπουργών και με το Λιάτσο, που κάνει απεργίες όταν της κάνουν μειώσεις και ζητάει από τους Έλληνες να της συμπαρασταθούν. Φαίνεται στους συνδικαλιστές της ΕΡΤ αρέσει η συμπαράσταση να έχει ως αποδέκτες μόνο τους ίδιους (με έχει πιάσει η κακία μου σήμερα, μη μου δίνετε σημασία).


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

*United Kingdom: Bonnie Tyler 'Believe in Me' - Eurovision Song Contest 2013 *


Κάποια πράγματα μπορεί να αποδειχτούν πιο επικίνδυνα και από οδήγηση στη Yungas Road. Όπως το να θέλεις να συμμετάσχεις στη Eurovision χωρίς να έχεις το αβαντάζ τού _Total Eclipse of the Heart_. Μα έτσι, θα τον δεις τον πάτο του φαραγγιού, δεν θα τον δεις;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Αυτό που μου άρεσε περισσότερο ήταν η Κεροζάν στο βάθος (στο 0:48)


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> *United Kingdom: Bonnie Tyler 'Believe in Me' - Eurovision Song Contest 2013 *
> 
> Κάποια πράγματα μπορεί να αποδειχτούν πιο επικίνδυνα και από οδήγηση στη Yungas Road. Όπως το να θέλεις να συμμετάσχεις στη Eurovision χωρίς να έχεις το αβαντάζ τού _Total Eclipse of the Heart_. Μα έτσι, θα τον δεις τον πάτο του φαραγγιού, δεν θα τον δεις;[...]



_It's an eyeache
Nothing but an earache
Hits you when it's too late (62, Gaynor, 62)
Hits you when you're down

It's a fool's game
Nothing but a fools' game
Standing in the cold rain
Feeling like a clown_ 
... 
- Holding out for a would be heroine? Nah, she's mouthloose (and fancy-full)... :down: Richtig, Klaus?
- Total eclipse, it's a total eclipse, it's a total eclipse of the mind...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Μια ο Humperdinck, μια η Tyler, νομίζω ότι η Αγγλία προσπαθεί να σπάσει το ρεκόρ μέσου όρου ηλικίας διαγωνιζόμενων στην Γιουροβίζιον.

Άντε και του χρόνου με την Ντόρις Ντέι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Holding out for a zero
Total eclipse of the votes
Μερικά από τα σχόλια που γράφτηκαν για την είδηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άντε και του χρόνου με την Ντόρις Ντέι.


Κοίτα τι μάθαμε! Ζει η Ντόρις! (Να ο πολιτιστικός χαρακτήρας του διαγωνισμού.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άντε και του χρόνου με την Ντόρις Ντέι.



Καλέ, μην τους βάζεις ιδέες, *για όνομα!* :scared:


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2013)

Τώρα που τέλειωσαν τα αθλητικά, με τι θα ασχοληθούμε; Με την κρίση, την απεργία των εκπαιδευτικών, τις Σκουριές; Ίσως. Κυρίως όμως με το τραγούδι.



Τρίτη 14/5 | 22:00 (ΝΕΤ) | Α΄ Ημιτελικός
Πέμπτη 16/5 | 22:00 (ΝΕΤ) | Β΄ Ημιτελικός
Σάββατο 18/5 | 22:00 (ΝΕΤ) | Τελικός


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2013)

Αν βαριέστε τη διαδικασία, σας δίνω από τώρα το νικητή που δίνουν όλοι οι μπούκηδες:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2013)

Πάντως δεν έχει τα περισσότερα views στο youtube. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι καλύτερος μετρητής, βέβαια.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2013)

Ε, όχι, ε, όχι! Θεωρούν φαβορί το Δανέζικο; Και τι έγινε με τις γκρίνιες περί ανατολικού μπλοκ, ελληνοκυπριακού μπλοκ, πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβικού μπλοκ κλπ κλπ που μονοπωλούν το διαγωνισμό κλπ κλπ κλπ;

Λοιπόν, αν αυτό είναι φαβορί αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά που μάλλον θα χάσω το διαγωνισμό.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια που μας έχουν πρήξει ότι έχει γεμίσει Έλληνες η Αγγλία κλπ εννοείται ότι περιμένω να δώσει το ΗΒ δωδεκάρι στο ελληνικό. Θα λένε οι αναλυτές μετά ότι συγκινήθηκαν οι θεατές του μπιμπισιού από τις σκωτσέζικες φούστες και την υπόσχεση ότι τα ποτά είναι τζάμπα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Δυο κουβέντες για τον πρώτο ημιτελικό:

Αν και ο πόλεμος θα είναι πιθανότατα ενδοσκανδιναβικός (Δανία–Νορβηγία), αυτό δεν αποκλείεται να ευνοήσει μια άλλη χώρα με γερές πιθανότητες, την Ουκρανία. Η τραγουδίστρια είναι εντυπωσιακή παρουσία, με φωνή που πιάνει καλά τις ψηλές νότες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιοι να προσέξουν και το τραγούδι.








Η Ολλανδία δεν έχει πολλές ελπίδες, αλλά ανήκει στα τραγούδια που σου αρέσει να ακούς την ώρα που δουλεύεις.

Από την παρουσίαση, μου άρεσε το εφέ με την πεταλούδα των εισαγωγικών βίντεο που άλλαζε και έπαιρνε τα χρώματα της σημαίας του κάθε κράτους. Και ο ανάλαφρος σχολιασμός από τη Μαρία Κοζάκου και τον Γιώργο Καπουτζίδη.

Μου άρεσαν επίσης:
Ο γίγαντας που κουβάλησε την Ουκρανή στο βάθρο της. Τα πόδια της Λευκορωσίδας. Το μαλλί της Μολδαβής. Η λιτότητα της κυπριακής συμμετοχής (που ευτυχώς δεν θα γίνει μόδα) — η Κύπρος έμεινε έξω από τον τελικό, μαζί με τις σημερινές χώρες του γιουγκοσλαβικού μπλοκ.

Από τα εκτός συναγωνισμού ημιτελικών, το Glorious της Γερμανίας είναι κακή απομίμηση του περσινού σουηδικού που κέρδισε (Euphoria).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Πράγματι, το Glorious μοιάζει με το Euphoria, αλλά και το Euphoria μοιάζει με τουλάχιστον 100 τραγούδια των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων. Ίσως και να είμαι επιεικής. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Βρίσκεις ομοιότητες στο μπιτάκι από πίσω, ενώ το δραματικό «Euphoria» δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στη σάχλα που με έστειλες να ακούσω. Αλλά similarities are in the ear of the listener, οπότε το αφήνω εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Ε, δεν είπα ότι έχουν ομοιότητα στον στίχο. Το μπιτ όμως είναι ακριβώς ίδιο, ο ρυθμός είναι παρόμοιος, το τρέμουλο της φωνής υπάρχει, το στυλ του παγώματος πριν το ρεφρέν υπάρχει και η μελωδία είναι σχεδόν copy-paste. Αλλά αυτό ήταν ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα. Πάντως σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο κοντινό στο Euphoria απ' ό,τι είναι το Glorious, το οποίο μοιάζει μόνο στο στυλ.


----------



## Rogerios (May 16, 2013)

Είχα την ατυχία να δω για πρώτη φορά την ελληνική συμμετοχή. Πρέπει να γυρίσουμε πολλά χρόνια πίσω για να βρούμε χειρότερη συμμετοχή (και να πεις ότι μας έλειπαν τα τραγούδια που ήταν για τα μπάζα στο παρελθόν  ). Αποτυχημένο και κακό από κάθε άποψη. Και μάλιστα αδιάφορα κακό. Δεν μπορείς καν να διασκεδάσεις με τη γελοιότητά του. Το μόνο που ξεχωρίζει είναι ο ανόητος τίτλος - ό,τι χειρότερο και γενικά και ειδικά για έναν τέτοιο διαγωνισμό. Και χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη τα όσα εύστοχα είχε επισημάνει ο Κόμης ή την άθλια εντύπωση που δίνει για την Ελλάδα, τον τρόπο ζωής των Ελλήνων και το είδος τουρισμού που θέλει η χώρα αυτή να προωθήσει. Ιδανικό προϊόν για να κάνει τους υπόλοιπους να αναρωτιούνται "μα με τι ....... έχουμε μπλέξει". Αποκλεισμός γρήγορα! [και να λογοδοτήσουν πάραυτα οι υπεύθυνοι για το χρήμα που σπαταλήθηκε - όσο τέλος πάντως δεν κάλυψε ο χορηγός με τους απλήρωτους εργαζομένους]-

Έδιτ: δεν γλιτώσαμε τελικά...  (κι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται το άσμα άρεσε σε ΗΒ κι Ιρλανδία)


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2013)

Όχι μόνο σε αυτές τις χώρες. Γενικά όλο το παινεύανε οι σχολιαστές του μπιμπισί γιατί, όπως έλεγαν, είναι χαρούμενο. Συμφωνώ. Εμένα μου αρέσει. Όχι πως θα το θυμάμαι σε καμιά βδομάδα. Αλλά τους έκανε να χορεύουν, οπότε...

Κι επειδή το μπιμπισί σου δίνει υπότιτλους με τη μετάφραση των στίχων (γι'αυτό αξίζει να το βλέπεις στο μπιμπισί, ξέρεις τι βλακείες τραγουδάει ο καθένας και μερικές φορές το μετανιώνεις κιόλας που κοιτάς τους υπότιτλους. Τέλος πάντων στο σημείο που άδουν οι χορωδοί alcohol is free εμφανίστηκε ένας υπότιτλος με άλλο σχήμα και χρώμα που μας προειδοποιούσε Alcohol is NOT free.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Ο δεύτερος ημιτελικός ήταν μεγάλη βαρεμάρα. Περισσότερη ήταν η ψυχαγωγία που πρόσφεραν κάποιες κακές επιλογές (π.χ. οι γείτονες της FYROM) ή κάποιες υπερβολικές επιλογές (όπως της Βουλγαρίας ή της Ρουμανίας). 

Η Νορβηγία έδωσε το πιο ενδιαφέρον τραγούδι από μουσική άποψη. Το βλέπω μέσα στα τρία πρώτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

Μια και δεν έχω συνεισφέρει τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο φέτος σε αυτό το νήμα, ορίστε οι στατιστικές αναλύσεις και τελικές προβλέψεις από τον ιστότοπο Cold Hard Facts με διαγράμματα, σχόλια και όλα τα καλά. Φυσικά, αν το μοντέλο δεν λειτουργεί... ;) :)

Για τους βιαστικούς, αντιγράφω τα τελικά συμπεράσματα:

[...]
*I don’t have time to read all that nerd stuff*

To summarise, if this is a typical year, then Azerbaijan have the best shot at things. Russia have the easiest ride of things, but don’t have quite as consistent a record as the Azeris. The UK could probably win this thing if they bother to try this year, and avoid a Humperdinck-style disaster.

Things are a little unpredictable this year, because the qualifiers are a little bit unbalanced. You can still rely on Cyprus loving Greece to prove you haven’t slipped into an alternate timeline. He who controls the Balkans controls the universe.

For listeners in the UK, I’ll be doing an interview with BBC Radio Wales on Saturday night, around 7:50pm, as part of their Eurovision coverage, live from my (and Bonnie Tyler’s) local pub.

Στην υποσημείωση που κλείνει το άρθρο, μαθαίνουμε και τη γνώμη του αρθρογράφου για το τραγούδι του Σάκη Ρουβά το 2004:

This is, according to the model, the best song never to have won Eurovision. It actually came third in 2004, behind Ukraine and Serbia/Montenegro, both of which benefitted greatly from their regional voting blocs.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

Είναι να μην μπλέξεις στο νέτι....

Από παλιότερη δημοσίευση στον πιο πάνω ιστότοπο, που ασχολείται με τις φιλικές σχέσεις γειτόνων και μη (I've got Eurosong fever, Ted), με μπόλικη σος από ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία και πολιτική, μαθαίνουμε και το εξής καταπληκτικό:

[...] On all eight occasions when it was possible for Azerbaijan to award points to Armenia, they have failed to do so. The reason for this is the Nagorno-Karabakh war, a conflict between the two countries which took place immediately after the collapse of the Soviet Union, and which has been at a shaky ceasefire since 1994. While Armenia has on occasion dispensed a few points in the direction of Azerbaijan, the reverse has never occurred, and with good reason. In 2009, it was reported that the 43 Azerbaijanis who texted in votes for Armenia in that year’s contest were summoned to the National Security Ministry to explain their actions.

Στο ίδιο άρθρο, διαπιστώνουμε ότι σύμφωνα με το μοντέλο που χρησιμοποιεί, τα ποιοτικά καλύτερα της Eurovision ήταν τα τρία πρώτα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη του 2004 (Ρουσλάνα, Γιοξίμοβιτς και Σάκης), των Λόρντι το 2006 και του Ρίμπακ το 2009. Δεν πρόκειται απλώς περί ορέξεως, χρωμάτων και γιουροβίζιον· ο τύπος το τεκμηριώνει στατιστικά.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] In 2009, it was reported that the 43 Azerbaijanis who texted in votes for Armenia in that year’s contest were summoned to the National Security Ministry to explain their actions.








Εγώ θα ήθελα να δω μια ανάλυση που να εξηγεί τη διάλυση της Γιουγκοσλαβίας και τον τρόπο που ψηφίζει σήμερα το πρώην γιουγκοσλαβικό μπλοκ. Το οποίο, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, αποδεκατίστηκε αυτή τη φορά.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Άντε, του χρόνου οι Βρετανοί θα στείλουν τον Κλιφ Ρίτσαρντ ντουέτο με τη Μάριαν Φέιθφουλ.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2013)

Χωρίς να έχω ακούσει κανένα παρά μόνο πριν λίγο, θα ψήφιζα _δαγκωτό_ τον Ρουμάνο (αυτή η μίξη Κλάους Νόμι-Φάλκο-Βλαντ με ισοπέδωσε).
Πέραν αυτού, η Νορβηγία είχε την καλύτερη μουσική (η κοπελίτσα όμως έμοιαζε με παραγεμισμένο λουκάνικο, ατυχής ενδυματολογική επιλογή), ο oύγγρος χίπστερ μ' άρεσε (κι η γλώσσα μου θυμίζει τους Sims), ο Ιταλός κι η Δανέζα θα πάρουν στάνταρ ποντάκια αν και με άφησαν αδιάφορη και οι δικοί μας με διασκέδασαν. Ο,τινανισμός. A, ναι, και ο Ισλανδός καλούτσικος ήταν (αν και κατάκλεψε το Seasons in the sun).

:)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> η Νορβηγία είχε την καλύτερη μουσική (η κοπελίτσα όμως έμοιαζε με παραγεμισμένο λουκάνικο, ατυχής ενδυματολογική επιλογή


Το σχόλιό μου έμεινε στο πρώτο μέρος. Από καθωσπρεπισμό δεν αναφέρθηκα στο δεύτερο.
Το Αζερμπαϊτζάν (που ήταν ελληνική υπόθεση) δεν το είχα πάρει καθόλου χαμπάρι. Αδικημένη της βραδιάς, η Γαλλία με 13 βαθμούς.
Εμείς πήραμε τη θέση που μας έταζαν και τα γραφεία στοιχημάτων, με βαθμούς από τις περισσότερες χώρες, άρα την έκανε τη δουλειά του το τραγούδι (αρκεί να μη μας φέρει τουρίστες που δεν θα θέλουν να πληρώσουν τα ποτά τους — και όχι επειδή δεν τους έδωσαν απόδειξη).


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2013)

Εγώ το είπα ότι το ελληνικό θα αρέσει. 
Όμως...
Δεν είδα τον διαγωνισμό στην τηλεόραση. 'Η μάλλον, δεν τον είδα ολόκληρο στην τηλεόραση, γιατί χρειάστηκε να φύγω κάποια στιγμή κι έτσι άκουσα τη συνέχεια στο ραδιόφωνο. Ε, λοιπόν, όταν τα ακούς χωρίς να τα βλέπεις είναι όλα ... όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Δηλαδή μάπα. 
To Δανέζικο δεν με ενθουσίασε αν και με ψυχαγώγησε, ειδικά στο σημείο που αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος σε τι γλώσσα είναι το τραγούδι γιατί ήταν ακαταλαβίστικο (τι τα θέλετε τα αγγλικά αφού δεν μπορείτε να τα πείτε). 
Κατάλαβα επίσης ότι η Γιουροβίζιον φέτος έκανε το παν για να σταματήσουν τη γκρίνια όσοι έλεγαν ότι ψηφίζουν όλοι τους γείτονές τους κλπ κλπ, παίζοντας με τους κανονισμούς.


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Το πιο αξιόλογο τραγούδι κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν της Ολλανδίας. Πολύ πάνω από το μέσο όρο των γνωστών τραλαλά και γκαπαγκούπα, χωρίς τσιρίδες και γλυκανάλατα, με στόφα για μιούζικαλ, με ενδιαφέρουσα μουσική γραμμή, αλλαγές που ήθελαν μια κάποια δεξιότητα, με μια ζεστή φωνή και μια επιβλητικά σεμνή παρουσία. Άξιζε κάτι καλύτερο.

Ιδέα μου ήταν ή τα δυο τρία πρώτα τραγούδια έπασχαν από τεχνική άποψη (ευθύνη των διοργανωτών); Οι ηλεκτρικές κιθάρες έπνιγαν τις φωνές και ενώ αρχικά ακουγόταν κάτι σαν ροκιά στο τέλος έβγαινε ένα ενοχλητικό τουρλουμπούκι.

Α, και λίγα με τη Μάριαν, ε;:angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Κλαίω, λαίμαι... (Tα tweets της Eurovision στην Athens Voice)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άντε, του χρόνου οι Βρετανοί θα στείλουν τον Κλιφ Ρίτσαρντ ντουέτο με τη Μάριαν Φέιθφουλ.



Κάνεις repeat το σχόλιό μου;

Εξαιρετικά τα tweets, πολύ γέλιο. Η Ελλάδα πήρε την θέση που υπολογίζαμε, πήγαμε καλά. Το τραγούδι μας ήταν αρκετά καλό, από τα καλύτερα που έχουμε στείλει ποτέ. Μουσικά ήταν το πιο ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι της βραδιάς, όλα τα άλλα ήταν είτε βαρετές synth μπαλάντες είτε γερμανικά ηλεκτροπόπ. Τα μόνα μέρη στον κόσμο που ακούγεται ακόμα αυτό το είδος είναι η Γερμανία, η Δανία και η πόλη που γίνεται κάθε φορά η Γιουροβίζιον.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Γλωσσικό: Το Μπόνι βγαίνει από το σκοτσέζικο bonnie, που σημαίνει «ομορφούλα», και όχι από το bony, που σημαίνει «κοκαλιάρης». :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2013)

Πολύ γέλιο και στο άρθρο της Daily Mail για τον διαγωνισμό:The entry representing our rich and innovative musical heritage, Bonnie Tyler, you’ll be amazed to hear, didn’t win. To be honest, like Engelbert Humperdinck last year, she never stood a chance.

Why we have to choose our contestants from cruise ship cabaret nights - as opposed to other options like singers and bands appearing on the internet or even in the charts like all the other countries – is anyone’s guess.
I don’t know if Bonnie was OFFICIALLY the oldest contestant in the competition but she looked it. Ravaged by time and years of performing/smoking/ drinking, she looked massively out of place amidst all the gym-toned disco bodies, freshly sprayed-tanned orange faces and manicured eyebrows.Not to mention the women. She was so out-dated she sounded like a clip from Eurovision in the 1970s.
..............
The BBC had prefaced the show with the instruction that pressing our red button would 'enhance the coverage'. The idea that anyone could enhance Eurovision seemed unlikely. But if they COULD enhance it, you thought, why didn’t they just do it ? The mute button would have enhanced it even more.
..............
Musical lows included: pan pipes from Denmark, bag pipes from Spain (courtesy of Fernando Alonso’s ex-wife Raquel) *and a Greek ska band dressed as referees fronted by the old man from the* Dolmio ads.
​
Εννοεί αυτόν:


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Ο Τζιμ δεν μας τα λέει καλά όταν σνομπάρει τα «pan pipes from Denmark»: ήταν το σήμα κατατεθέν του τραγουδιού· ο κόσμος άκουγε το άνοιγμα και επευφημούσε παβλοφικά. Δεν θα πρόσεξε ο Τζιμ ότι προανάκρουσμα σε κάθε συμμετοχή ήταν το ξεκίνημα από το περσινό Euphoria. Μετράνε αυτά.

Έχει δίκιο ωστόσο σε σχέση με τη συμμετοχή των παλαίμαχων. Εδώ είναι γιορτή των νιάτων, δεν είναι η παρέλαση των παλαίμαχων στα κλαμπ του Λας Βέγκας. Πραγματικά κάποιος θα έπρεπε να προστατεύσει τους καλλιτέχνες. Εντάξει, δεν μπορούν να φεύγουν όλοι σαν τον Μπέκαμ, αλλά δεν θέλεις να διαβάζεις και τα όσα χλευαστικά είναι αναπόφευκτο να γράψουν μετά το αναπόφευκτο πάτωμα (από το «πατώνω»). 

Δεν ανήκουν καν στις ηλικιακές γραφικότητες. Οι Ρωσίδες γιαγιάδες είχαν πέραση (εγώ θα τις είχα κρατήσει μέχρι τον ημιτελικό, το πολύ), ο Ελβετός παππούς δεν έσωσε ένα καλούτσικο τραγούδι. Ο Αγάθωνας καλά το έστριψε το μουστάκι του, αλλά δεν ήταν το πιο γραφικό κομμάτι του ελληνικού σόου.

Νομίζω ότι αυτές οι συμμετοχές που πάνε κατευθείαν στον τελικό έχουν χάσει την αίσθηση του πανηγυριού. Δεν είναι δυνατό η πατρίδα αυτής της μουσικής, η Βρετανία, να μην μπορεί να κάνει μια αξιοπρεπή παρουσία. Ανάμεσα στη γερουσία και τα νιάνιαρα, δεν έχει τίποτα καλύτερο να δείξει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Πάντως, και ο Γερμανός σχολιαστής είπε (μετά το στρίψιμο του μουστακιού) «είδατε τον Αστερίξ Ιακωβίδη και το συγκρότημά του από διαιτητές». Δεν ξέρω για ποιον λόγο πέρασαν οι Κόζα Μόστρα ενδυματολογικά ως διαιτητές. (Και δικός μου άνθρωπος, αυτό ρώτησε «Γιατί ντύθηκαν διαιτητές;»).


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Δεν θα πρόσεξαν (ο σχολιαστής, ο φίλος σου) ότι αυτό που φορούσαν (οι Κόζα Μόστρα) δεν ήταν ούτε κιλότ ούτε καν ζιπ-κιλότ, αλλά σκέτη ζιπ. Κατά τ' άλλα, τη ζημιά θα την έκανε το γιακαδάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Εντελώς άκυρο το "διαιτητές". Πάντως φέτος μού φάνηκε πιο στημένος από ποτέ ο διαγωνισμός. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεχώρισε το Δανέζικο για τις δύο νότες πνευστού. Δεν γίνεται ρε φίλε να πήρε τόσα δωδεκάρια αυτή η καραμετριάτζα. Τόσοι λαοί με τόσο διαφορετικά γούστα, σε όλους άρεσε αυτό; Απλά δεν γίνεται.

Η Γαλλία δεν νιώθω ότι αδικήθηκε. Δεν είχε μουσική. Εντάξει, είχε κάτι κιθάρες που έπαιζαν μία και μοναδική συγχορδία (θα έλεγα μία και μοναδική νότα, αλλά ας είμαι αντικειμενικός). Είναι καταπληκτικό, δεν είχε μουσική υπόκρουση. Οι στίχοι είχαν μελωδία, αλλά μουσική δεν υπήρχε.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Πρωταθλητή της γκρίνιας, μας είπες για το πατωμένο ότι καλώς πάτωσε και για το πρώτο ότι κακώς δεν πάτωσε. Θα μας πεις ποια θεωρείς ότι άξιζαν την πρωτιά; Θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις από τα 39 τραγούδια του διαγωνισμού ένα δισκάκι με 12 κομμάτια που θα ήσουν διατεθειμένος να ακούσεις δεύτερη και τρίτη και τέταρτη φορά;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Τι είπες; Single με 1-2 τραγούδια (ξέχασες την παύλα); Ίσως. Της Ολλανδίας ήταν συμπαθητικό.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Ευτυχώς, το Αζερμπαϊτζάν έχει και πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να ασχοληθεί εκτός από το πού θα βάλει τον αγωγό που θα μοιράζει αέριο στην Ευρώπη. Με την ευκαιρία, εκμεταλλεύτηκε ο πρωθυπουργός διαπραγματευτικά το ότι με δουλειά των Ελλήνων έφτασε το Αζερμπαϊτζάν στη δεύτερη θέση της Eurovision; Δεν λέει κάτι αυτό για την αποτελεσματικότητα της συνεργασίας των δύο λαών;


Με εντολή του προέδρου Αλίγεφ
Το Αζερμπαϊτζάν ερευνά γιατί στη Eurovision δεν έδωσε βαθμούς στη Ρωσία
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231249293
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22600892

Camil Guliyev, head of the country's state broadcaster, said the failure to give Russia any points was of serious concern.
"We sincerely hope that this incident, possibly initiated by certain interest groups, will not cast a shadow over the brotherly relations of the Russian and Azerbaijani peoples," he said, without elaborating.


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2013)

Από πότε ανακαλύφθηκε η εγκάρδια συνεργασία των δύο λαών; Ρωτώ γιατί μαθαίνω πως το Αζερμπαϊτζάν είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο να αναγνωρίσει την Τουρκική Δημοκρατία της Βόρειας Κύπρου ως ανεξάρτητο κράτος...

Azerbaijan and Gambia expressed their willingness to eventually formally recognize the TRNC. They so far have not followed through, but their informal contacts have increased. Also, diplomats from other countries have recently officially visited the TRNC Embassy in Ankara to hold meetings with the TRNC Ambassador. The latest nation to state their intention to (positively) change its policy towards TRNC is Paraguay.

The Nakhichivan Autonomous Republic (an exclave of Azerbaijan) had issued a resolution in the mid-1990s recognizing the TRNC’s independence, but Azerbaijan itself has yet refrained to officially support this decision due to the Nagorno-Karabakh issue, and recognizes the Republic of Cyprus. Azerbaijan is sympathetic to the TRNC, *but the Republic of Cyprus would recognize Nagorno-Karabakh if Azerbaijan officially recognized the TRNC*.​


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Βλέπω εκεί στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν έχουν καυτά προβλήματα να λύσουν.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Earion said:


> Από πότε ανακαλύφθηκε η εγκάρδια συνεργασία των δύο λαών;


«Εγκάρδια»; Έγραψα εγώ «εγκάρδια»; Αποτελεσματική θέλουμε να είναι.


----------

